# Wildcat, Black, Attitash, 3/17,3/18, & 3/19



## reefer (Mar 20, 2011)

Not trying take anything away from either hill - but the triple-shot goes on one very brief half-ass report.

 My buddy jrskibum and myself hitched up for a fine three days of skiing in New Hampshire. How many times are you going to take pictures of the Washington summit, on three straight days, from three different mountains? It may never happen again…… 

Drove up to Tamworth Wednesday night and landed at the jrskibum estate. 

Thursday for St. Pats we skied Wildcat. $17.00 lift tickets and a can’t miss weather forecast! Don’t know if it hit 50, but the whole mountain turned into a cornfield on a bluebird day with very light breezes! Spring skiing at Wildcat doesn’t get any better. Great pub. One of the fastest chairs I’ve ever been on - which led to a lot of vertical! Good crowd on hand but never really waited for a lift. There is still a real good base on all the trails. Should be good for a while.

We headed back to the jrskibum chalet totally wiped and wondering how we would ski two more days. The pubs around North Conway were hopin’ so we chilled at Café Noche on St. Pat’s night. I know, blasphemy, but it was a genius move. Very quiet, excellent food, great atmosphere. We were exhausted so it worked out perfect.

Watching the weather Thursday night I didn’t know what to think. Forecast looked all over the place with 50-60 mph winds? Yikes. SKI-3PO set us up with some freebies for Black midweek (thank you so much, we owe you), so that was our plan Friday anyway, so onward we went.

First ones there at 9:00 Friday. My first time at Black. Chair to summit was running so that was a real good sign. It was windy but didn’t seem like what was predicted. Temps must have been mid 50’s and unexpected bluebird skies. We actually classified the wind as a refreshing breeze. Unbelievable considering we heard of +100 mph gusts on Washington, and Attitash even closing the triple? Obviously this is the place to come avoid wind holds around this area. Anyway 43 of 45 trails were listed as open, but the base is going fast. Great day to hit Black. Couldn’t do the woods but got to check the hill out pretty good. Attendance topped out at maybe 25 people. Another great pub. Double Chair makes Magic’s look modern……………………..Would return again.

Hit the Whittier House in Tamworth(?) for dinner. Great place! Good beer, good food.

Saturday headed for Attitash. Everything froze overnight so any natural was out. Warmed up to the high 30’s, light breeze, and a third bluebird day in a row. Steeps never softened. Lower angle trails were the best, forming some corn by afternoon. Actually skied the trails that were in the sun over at Bear Peak most of the morning. Ski right onto the chair again, pretty nice for a Saturday. Lunch at the bar was excellent again. Enjoyed Attitash. Groomers were just what I needed after Thursday and Friday. Party was cranking up outside the deck around 3:00.

Got hooked on Tuckerman Pale ale while up there………………………………..


The rock from wildcat:








Full lot, good crowd, still ski-on, at the Cat:







Hairball:







End of day shot at Wildcat:







Black Lodge, 9:00am:








Lack of coverage to ski the Black glades, but they look intense:








Sweet Corn at Black:








Washington from Black:








Attitash from Black:








Tyrol from Black throgh that old double chair:








Black lodge and lot with Attitash in background:







Black looking thin:








Attitash:








Washington from Attitash:








Bear Peak:








Attitash Lodge about 3:00:


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful shots of Mt. Washington.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## 2sons (Mar 20, 2011)

Great pic of Mount Washington from Attitash. Next year I'll definitely use my chad card and hit Black Mt.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice pics.  Thanks for the report!  Glad someone could use the tickets.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like the MWV was crawling with AZers. I was in the neighborhood too and was surprised by three straight bluebird days. Great views of the Rockpile!


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2011)

I was staying right across the street from Attitash but decided to go to Wildcat since I had never been there.  Conditions weren't much different...frozen granular, scraped up by the PM.  Decent number of people but the longest wait for the HSQ was maybe a minute or two.  Only ventured off of groomed once but it was rock solid.  Polecat was worth the price of admission...nice long mellow cruiser with great views, just wish there were ways around the flats.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 21, 2011)

Great report and photos Reef !! way to get after it !!


----------



## thorski (Mar 21, 2011)

Good stuff


----------



## Abubob (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome triple bill. Like the apré report too. Excellent photos. Great report.


----------



## jrskibum (Mar 22, 2011)

reffer great report!!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 23, 2011)

You are so right about the weather being just great for photography.  Digital camaras are great too as you can snap away without having to worry about film (am I showing my age?).  I had a day similar to your Wildcat Day 2 seasons ago where you just have to stop and take a shot of Mt Washington from every angle cause you may never see it again.  I took a ton of pictures this weekend at Jay Peak and Bolton for the same reason.  This weekend its K (I think) and Whiteface (definate) so I hope to get more pictures if the weather cooperates.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 23, 2011)

reefer said:


> How many times are you going to take pictures of the Washington summit, on three straight days, from three different mountains? It may never happen again……



Ain't that the truth.

I've mentioned it a few times on this forum, but I've gone to Wildcat a few times a year for the past 4 years, and I've yet to see Mt. Washington across the street.


----------

